# Contour Blush Color? NC15



## theend (Apr 1, 2007)

I need a contour colour and I'm lost. Was looking at MAC powder blush and I just can't see which colour would look good. Anyone have a good rec? I'm NC15, with green eyes and brown hair if that helps.


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2007)

Trace Gold is generally a good contour colour on paler skin - it's more satiny than metallic, so it doesn't look bizarre as a contour.

I also like Peaceful as a matte contour, but I suspect that it has been discontinued.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 1, 2007)

The new 'highlight'* powder from the Balloonacy collection in Mellow Rave is a good one as a contour for lighter complexions.  Not as dark as using a bronzer, but blends well too!

*Sold by name as a highlighter, but works wonders as a contour, just to clarify


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 1, 2007)

Second Mellow Rave, why don't u try Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish?


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_I need a contour colour and I'm lost. Was looking at MAC powder blush and I just can't see which colour would look good. Anyone have a good rec? I'm NC15, with green eyes and brown hair if that helps._

 
I'm exactly your colouring and I like Blushbaby blush as a countour blush colour.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm not much darker than you and i use buff blush, very softly


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm also a NC15, and I recommend Blot Powder in Dark. I picke dup this tip at one of my MAC trainings and am in love it. Because it's a blot powder it goes on rather light, you actually have to use a heavy hand to get enough. Give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## theend (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll have a look at the recs today when I go shopping


----------

